# Repair My Phone..



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So someone on here recommended going here: http://www.htc.com/us/support/service-and-repair
I did so, called the people and got some info. Basically my phone has a deep gouge on the top left hand side and some smaller scratches on the lower right hand side of the phone. They told me it would be a two week turn around time, they would evaluate and send me an estimate...is this worth it? I can only imagine there gonna charge me a good 150 bucks to have it fixed...I have insurance but obviously I can only use that twice and my phone still works fine...so what would you guys recommend? Do it ? or deal with the scratches? Keep in mind I am obsessive compulsive about keeping my phone perfect


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

CC268 said:


> So someone on here recommended going here: http://www.htc.com/us/support/service-and-repair
> I did so, called the people and got some info. Basically my phone has a deep gouge on the top left hand side and some smaller scratches on the lower right hand side of the phone. They told me it would be a two week turn around time, they would evaluate and send me an estimate...is this worth it? I can only imagine there gonna charge me a good 150 bucks to have it fixed...I have insurance but obviously I can only use that twice and my phone still works fine...so what would you guys recommend? Do it ? or deal with the scratches? Keep in mind I am obsessive compulsive about keeping my phone perfect


Go on ebay or shop the internet and buy a new housing for it (about $30 if I remember correctly) then put the new housing on yourself. Its real easy to install just be careful when removing the old housing with the volume buttons.

On one of the sites that sells brand new replacement housings it even has an instructional video to show you how to do it.

I understand how you feel as I am compulsive as well on keeping my phone perfect.

http://www.repairsuniverse.com/htc-thunderbolt-front-housing-replacement.html

http://www.repairsuniverse.com/htc-thunderbolt-take-apart-repair-guide-video.html


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

I had the same problem with deep scratches. I bought a replacement housing from repairsuniverse for about 30 dollars as stated above. I was initially a little nervous about doing the replacement, bit I watched the video several times. It was easy to do. Only took about 15 minutes. You will need to purchase a small Philips screw driver set from Radio Shack for about 10 dollars.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

snicklet said:


> Go on ebay or shop the internet and buy a new housing for it (about $30 if I remember correctly) then put the new housing on yourself. Its real easy to install just be careful when removing the old housing with the volume buttons.
> 
> On one of the sites that sells brand new replacement housings it even has an instructional video to show you how to do it.
> 
> ...


sweet thanks!!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So this is the original housing from HTC? If it is and I can repair it that easily it just made my day


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

CC268 said:


> So this is the original housing from HTC? If it is and I can repair it that easily it just made my day


Yes... It is an oem original housing exactly like you have now and not aftermarket. It will fit PERFECTLY. And it is an easy repair... Just be careful with the volume rocker and pay extra attention to it when you remove the stock housing.


----------

